# Dodgems - Shipley Glen - August 2010



## nij4829 (Aug 26, 2010)

Visited with Kook.







I remember coming here as a kid, all of the funfair has been demolished, only the concrete bases still exist. The funfair closed on the 4/9/05, but the dodgems closed well before, from memory probably about 1995.
For more info on the funfair click here.














































On the way out, we found this old beast......


----------



## theroadruner (Aug 26, 2010)

*great pics*

super set of pics must get there some time and have a look round


----------



## TK421 (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice! Suprised them cars are still there, I reckon they fetch a pretty penny!!


----------



## nij4829 (Aug 26, 2010)

TK421 said:


> Nice! Suprised them cars are still there, I reckon they fetch a pretty penny!!



I bet there are, but access is a little bit of a issue lol.

I am so shocked that the vandals have not attacked the place TBH.

There are two more in the 'shed' lok under repair, and a load of tools there. TBH I would love one as a kinda ornament for my office (but the office isnt big enough and also getting one out would be a killer lol)



theroadrunner said:


> super set of pics must get there some time and have a look round



Cheers mate, though a long way from Somerset


----------



## KooK. (Aug 26, 2010)

nij4829 said:


> There are two more in the 'shed' lok under repair, and a load of tools there.



Even more than 2, there were loads, dodgems for everyone!

Anyhoo pretty similar pics (turns out dodgem tracks(?) only have 1 room.) but a few of mine...
























Cheers for a great day Nij :thumb


----------



## nij4829 (Aug 27, 2010)

Anytime mate, looking forward to the next


----------



## smileysal (Aug 27, 2010)

Now this I like, a lot.  Was going to have a trip up here last year, but got sidetracked with me oooooooooooohing and aaaaaahing in Saltaire instead. 

Looks like we need to have a trip up here soonish. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## nij4829 (Aug 27, 2010)

Its a great place - access isnt too hard, I cant believe how 'untouched' it is tbh


----------



## losttom (Aug 27, 2010)

I like this 
In pic 8 there are other buildings- what were these? 

Tom


----------



## nij4829 (Aug 27, 2010)

losttom said:


> I like this
> In pic 8 there are other buildings- what were these?
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom, that is a private house. The last one on the street


----------



## Simon-G (Aug 28, 2010)

What A find, fantastic pics guys


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 28, 2010)

This is brilliant..great find indeedy.Wont be long before the Elf n Safety brigade have stopped the use of dodgems,or at best make everyone who rides them wear a bloody lemon coloured vest cos our eyes dont work anymore!


----------



## nij4829 (Aug 29, 2010)

Simon-G said:


> What A find, fantastic pics guys



Cheers mate, wanted to revisit it for ages 



klempner69 said:


> This is brilliant..great find indeedy.Wont be long before the Elf n Safety brigade have stopped the use of dodgems,or at best make everyone who rides them wear a bloody lemon coloured vest cos our eyes dont work anymore!



Funny & sad but very true mate


----------



## Cinema Dreamer (Jun 7, 2021)

There used to to 1 or 2 classic cars in that store room.


----------

